# Bei H&S Radon anrufen "unmöglich"



## Comedian (4. April 2012)

ich Versuche nun schon wieder seid tagen bei Radon anzurufen. Es geht einfach keiner dran. ich wollte morgen ein Bike für meine Freudin dort kaufen und direkt mitnehmen und hätte ein paar Fragen ob es überhaupt auf Lager ist und ich es direkt mitnehmen kann. Kann mir jemand sagen, wenn auf der H&S Homepage ein Bike als vorhanden markiert ist, ich es selber abholen kann?


----------



## johnnyride (4. April 2012)

Moin, hatte ein ähnliches Anliegen:



romanb7 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, kannst du keine Bikes online bestellen und dann abholen, da Versand und Laden getrennt sind. Entweder du bestellst es im Laden telefonisch oder persönlich und holst es dort ab oder online und lässt es dir schicken.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comedian (4. April 2012)

mit dem telefonisch klappt ja nicht!


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (4. April 2012)

@Comedian


Unter welcher Nummer hast Du es denn versucht?

Ladenlokal in Bonn (0228-.....), telefonische Erreichbarkeit unterirdisch!!! Hab ja Verständnis dafür das die Jungs dort in erster Linie für die Kundschaft vor Ort bereit stehen müssen aber diese Art der Erreichbarkeit ist absolut unprofessionell, Bike-Discount ist ja schliesslich keine kleine Klitsche mehr...

Versandhandel (02225-Vorwahl) ist eigentlich ok, bekommst Du meistend jemand an die Strippe, können Dir allerdings nix zu den Verfügbarkeiten und Preise im Ladengeschäft sagen.

Wenn alle Stricke reissenversuchs doch mal mit Rauchzeichen!


----------



## Dumens100 (4. April 2012)

oder versuchs mal über die Telefonzentrale machste nach der 84 halt nee 0 und läst Dich durchstellen


----------



## forrestpump (4. April 2012)

Wenn die Verfügbarkeit online> 3 ist gibt es das Rad meistens auch im
Laden, eine Garantie ist das aber nicht. Du kannst aber eine Mail schicken an [email protected].


----------



## Max_V (5. April 2012)

Wenn du da eine Antwort bekommst, schreib hier ne Info...ich habe bei einigen Adressen keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## johnnyride (5. April 2012)

Auf eine Antwort warte ich auch seit zwei Tagen. Vllt. wird es nach den Feiertagen wieder besser...


----------



## fdb (6. April 2012)

mit dem bestellen ist es auch so eine sache. ich hab vor ~2 wochen auch ein radon bestellt. bestellbestätigung kam sofort, dann nach 4 tagen eine vorsandbestätigung. dann stand es laut routing eine woche auf "Auftragsdaten elektronisch an DHL übermittelt", was auch immer das genau bedeutet. jetzt steht es seit mittwoch auf "Transport"

ist das normal oder haben die grade irgendwelche probleme?


----------



## Mexx4 (6. April 2012)

ist völlig normal siehe "Lieferzeiten" Thread. Bei mir warens 13 Tage, bis 3 Wochen soll man in der Hauptsaison, in der wir durch das schöne Wetter schon sind, rechnen.


----------



## fdb (7. April 2012)

meins ist grade angekommen, trotz feiertag unter 2 wochen. werkzeug suchen 30 min, zusammenbau 30min, testfahrt auf morgen verschoben. doofes wetter!

muss man an der federgabel eigentlich noch was einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2takter200 (7. April 2012)

eventuell den luftdruck der gabel auf 10% deines körbergewichtes einstellen.das heisst bei einem körbergewicht von 75 kg gleich 7,5 bar, oder ganz nach bedarf.
ansonsten die feineinstellungen wie man sie haben möchte.
so dann viel spass morgen beim biken.
was hast du dir denn für ein bike gekauft


----------



## Aalex (8. April 2012)

fdb schrieb:


> mit dem bestellen ist es auch so eine sache. ich hab vor ~2 wochen auch ein radon bestellt. bestellbestätigung kam sofort, dann nach 4 tagen eine vorsandbestätigung. dann stand es laut routing eine woche auf "Auftragsdaten elektronisch an DHL übermittelt", was auch immer das genau bedeutet. jetzt steht es seit mittwoch auf "Transport"
> 
> ist das normal oder haben die grade irgendwelche probleme?



dann scroll in der email einfach mal 2 absätze nach unten, dann weiß du auch warum es so lange auf dem einen status hing. 

Radon kriegt die Räder vormontiert und macht die endmontage selbst. das dauert eben einfach.


----------



## filiale (11. April 2012)

Ich war 2 mal Vorort, einmal zur Beratung und Bezahlung (und wollte eigentlich auch gleich mitnehmen ) und dann ein zweites Mal zum Abholen weil sie 1 Woche brauchten um es vom Lager zu bestellen und in Bonn aufzubauen. Bei den heutigen Spritpreisen würde ich nicht nochmal 2 mal von Mainz nach Bonn fahren, sondern mir gleich schicken lassen.


----------



## Uni560 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich habe nach 50 mal anrufen endlich jemanden in die Leitung bekommen und wurde sehr unverschämt behandelt. Bei jedem Anrufversuch hörte es sich so an, als würde ich nach dem 3. Klingeln "weggedrückt".

Ich weiss ja auch nicht was deren Problem ist. Es gibt genug Leute, die Arbeit suchen. Scheinbar gibt es bei Radon genug Arbeit.

Ausserdem darf ich nur ein Modell in genau einer Rahmengröße testen. Wie unsinnig soetwas ist, kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen. Gerade wenn man sich laut Tabelle zwischen 2 Rahmengrößen befindet.


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (3. Mai 2012)

Die 'Freundlichkeit' des Bonner Discounters ist teils bekannt und vielgerühmt...

Du hast aber höchstwahrscheinlich im Bonner Ladenlokal angerufen, dort wird man ganz gerne mal etwas derbe abgespeist (liegt wohl teilweise auch an personellen Engpässen).

Im Versandhandel muss man manchmal auch etwas Geduld haben aber i.d. Regel wird man dort anständig und höflich beraten/behandelt.

Die Radon-Jungs wollen in die 'Premium-Klasse' aufsteigen sollten aber nicht den grundsätzlichen Service vergessen oder am falschen Ende sparen...

Die Produkte an sich sind erste Sahne und Preis/Leistungsmäßig kaum zu toppen!


----------



## Uni560 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich sehe das ähnlich.

Nur leider kaufe ich nicht die Katze im Sack.
Ich könnte denen auch Spaß bereiten und bestellen und wenn es hier ist testen. Fas Fernabsatzgesetz oder wie es heisst nutzen und wieder zurücksenden. Nein, ich bin schon so nett und fahre direkt dorthin um denen wie mir unnötig Zeit und Geld zu sparen.. und dann sowas?!

Ja, das Bonner Ladenlokal. Woanders kann man ja nicht Test fahren. Ist ja auch in Ordnung, ich nehm die 200km in Kauf, aber nicht nur für EINE Rahmengröße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (3. Mai 2012)

bestells doch einfach im internet, teste es zu hause im rahmen in dem es möglich ist und schick es zurück wenns nicht passt?


----------



## Uni560 (3. Mai 2012)

Ja, aber genau um dem Stress und der ewigen Warterei zu entgehen, der hier aktuell in jedem Thread zu lesen ist wollte ich es direkt abklären, damit ich sofort das richtige bestelle. Sehr schade.


----------



## filiale (3. Mai 2012)

Ich war vor Jahren mal in Bonn (auch 200km von hier). Dort habe ich auf mehreren Modellen in unterschiedlichen Größen im Geschäft gesessen. Da habe ich schon schnell anhand der Geometrie gemerkt ob ich 18 oder 20 Zoll brauche. Bin dann mit dem 20 Zoll Rad 10 Minuten draußen gefahren und mich bestätigt gefühlt. Daher braucht man eigentlich keine x Räder zur Probe fahren.
Canyon hatte auch mal schlechte Erfahrung mit zu vielen Stürzen draußen im Hof. Vor 3-4 Jahren hatte der Chef daher festgelegt, daß man NICHT mehr draußen im Hof fahren darf, nur noch drinnen auf der Rollen  Aufgrund der vielen Beschwerden hat man daß dann wieder zurückgenommen.

Radon kann nur deshalb so günstig sein, weil es viele Services nicht anbietet.


----------



## Uni560 (3. Mai 2012)

Entweder ich biete einen "Test Service" an, oder ich lass es bleiben.
Aber nicht so ein "ungewolltes Kind". 

Und eigentlich geht es heir um die Freundlichkeit und Erreichbarkeit am Telefon und das ist nunmal *Kerngeschäft des Versenders*. :-/

X Räder häts auch nicht gebraucht.. aber ein 18,5" und ein 20". Und da die Geo ja nichts mit der Ausstattung zu tun hat, hätte auch ein 18,5er Slide AM 7.0 und ein 20er Slide AM 9.0 da stehen können.

Edit:
Ich habe eben eine Email von Canyon bekommen. Sie freuen sich, dass ich mich für deren Produkte interessiere und Sie haben aktuell alle Bikes in allen Größen zum Testfahren vorrätig. Ich benötige keine Anmeldung oder Reservierung. Freundlichkeit geht so.
Ob das wirklich eingehalten wird, sehe ich am Samstag.


----------



## filiale (3. Mai 2012)

Bei Canyon läuft es wie in einem normalen Radladen.Hinfahren und alles probefahren.Die haben auch nicht jedes Modell in jeder Ausstattung und nicht in jeder Grösse da.Ich war schon mehrfach dort und hatte nicht alles vorgefunden.Die email hört sich recht "standardmäßig" an.Mein letzter Canyonkontakt am Tel. sagte mir, daß ich auf deren Homepage unter Ausstellern schauen soll. Es ist aber nicht immer aktuell.Kann sich täglich ändern.Auch nicht so toll.Und Wartezeit (wenn man nichts auf Lager hat) von Monaten.Und wenn Du den richtigen lustlosen Mitarbeiter erwischt (hatte ich auch schon) könnt ich grad wieder Heim fahren.Fazitie sind kein Stueck besser (bis auf die Tel. Erreichbarkeit).


----------



## Wiepjes (3. Mai 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei Canyon läuft es wie in einem normalen Radladen.Hinfahren und alles probefahren.Die haben auch nicht jedes Modell in jeder Ausstattung und nicht in jeder Grösse da.Ich war schon mehrfach dort und hatte nicht alles vorgefunden.Die email hört sich recht "standardmäßig" an.Mein letzter Canyonkontakt am Tel. sagte mir, daß ich auf deren Homepage unter Ausstellern schauen soll. Es ist aber nicht immer aktuell.Kann sich täglich ändern.Auch nicht so toll.Und Wartezeit (wenn man nichts auf Lager hat) von Monaten.Und wenn Du den richtigen lustlosen Mitarbeiter erwischt (hatte ich auch schon) könnt ich grad wieder Heim fahren.Fazitie sind kein Stueck besser (bis auf die Tel. Erreichbarkeit).



Ich war ein paar mal da in Koblenz. Der Laden ist sehr stylisch und die Leute sehr nett. Kann man nix negatives sagen. Die Liefersituation anschliessend soll nicht so klappen. Die haben halt kaum Auswahl an Teilen und du kannst keine  Fremdfabrikate probefahren. Bei H&S konnte ich ein 29er sogar am Wochenende mitnehmen.


----------



## Uni560 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich weiss.
Aus den gegebenen Gründen werde ich Radon und Canyon wohl vorerst aus der Wertung streichen und nochmal bei den lokalen Händlern schauen. Dann spare ich lieber noch 2 - 3 Monate. So lange müsste ich ohnehin (fast) auf das Bike der beiden Versender warten.

Eigentlich schade. :-/


----------



## kilux (4. Mai 2012)

Bin momentan auch von Radon sehr enttäuscht. Hatte ja die "Falschlieferung" und hatte statt meinem bestellten Slide AM 9.0 ein 7.0 erhalten ...
Wurde bisher auch nicht gerade freundlich behandelt - wenn ich jetzt aufgrund der Liefersituation ewig auf das richtige bike warten muss werde ich mir wohl was anderes suchen, vielleicht ist bis dahin das Fatmodul erhältlich ...


----------



## fm7775 (4. Mai 2012)

kilux schrieb:


> Bin momentan auch von Radon sehr enttäuscht. Hatte ja die "Falschlieferung" und hatte statt meinem bestellten Slide AM 9.0 ein 7.0 erhalten ...
> Wurde bisher auch nicht gerade freundlich behandelt - wenn ich jetzt aufgrund der Liefersituation ewig auf das richtige bike warten muss werde ich mir wohl was anderes suchen, vielleicht ist bis dahin das Fatmodul erhältlich ...


 

Slide 7.0 ?? wie lange hat es gedauert, von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung.


----------



## kilux (4. Mai 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Slide 7.0 ?? wie lange hat es gedauert, von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung.



Das ist ja das geile. Das vermeindliche 9.0 kam binnen weniger Tage. Bestellt am Do (19.04), angekommen am Mittwoch (23.04).

Hat sich nur eben leider raus gestellt dass es ein 7.0 war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (4. Mai 2012)

Habe dort grade eben angerufen, bei ersten versuch wurde ich auch weggedrückt denke ich. Aber dann beim zweiten versuch ging einer ran und war unheimlich freundlich und hilfsbereit, wollte mich über eine rahmengröße informieren und er hat mir echt 10 minuten lang alles mögliche erklärt und das wie schon gesagt sehr freundlich. Kommt wohl immer drauf an wer grade ran geht


----------



## kilux (4. Mai 2012)

Es kommt wohl wirklich drauf an wer gerade hin geht.

Wurde soeben von Bike-Discount angerufen dass mein falsches Slide bei ihnen eingegangen ist.
Er war sehr freundlich und hat mich informiert dass (welche Überraschung ) die Liefersituation sehr schlecht ist und er absolut kein 9.0 da hat zum Austauschen. Er will sich bis Montag schlau machen ob man da nicht evtl. noch was machen kann.

Ich denke es wird darauf hinaus laufen dass ich meine Bestellung storniere und mir z.B. das Fatmodul Ant (sofern das mal verfügbar ist ...) kaufe.


----------



## fm7775 (7. Mai 2012)

kilux schrieb:


> Es kommt wohl wirklich drauf an wer gerade hin geht.
> 
> Wurde soeben von Bike-Discount angerufen dass mein falsches Slide bei ihnen eingegangen ist.
> Er war sehr freundlich und hat mich informiert dass (welche Überraschung ) die Liefersituation sehr schlecht ist und er absolut kein 9.0 da hat zum Austauschen. Er will sich bis Montag schlau machen ob man da nicht evtl. noch was machen kann.
> ...


 

lt. Profil hast Du aber schon das 9.0 

Also ich habe mir das 7.0 am 23.04.2012 bestellt. Letzte Woche Donnerstag mal angerufen und bin beim 2. Mal durchgekommen. Endmontage erfolgt Freitag oder Montag. Lieferung erfolgt in der 19. KW. Also kann ich am WE vlt. schon die erste Runde drehen.


----------



## kilux (7. Mai 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> lt. Profil hast Du aber schon das 9.0



Deswegen steht es auch in Klammern


----------

